# PatisFrance gen mix/Patis Macaron



## ihgwiese (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Has anyone used Patis gen mix or Patis Macaron mix? I would like to try to use them and I need recipe ideas. The Patis website has no recipes for them.

thanks
Irma


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

No recipes or general instructions for use on the packaging?
I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't actually.....:crazy:


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

who did you buy this from? they do have recipies for the product line .
check with your sales rep let me know i would really like to find out .
1o lb sponge mix 
7 lb fresh eggs
1 to 1/2 lb h2o 
put on mixer with whip speed one to incorporate .speed 3 to whip .
6-8 min the more you whip the stiffer it becomes .bake 370 in well prepared cake pan till golden .test with a stick .dont over bake it either .
for dark chocolate add 1 lb sugar 1 lb good caco powder 2 oz soda and increse the h2o to 2 -2/12 lb depending on what you like .these take longer to bake .
I have made lady fingers with this stuff hasselnut cakes up sidedown cakes cup cakes .it works great.and you dont know it is a mix .throw your fluid flex out and your highratio shortning .macaroons just add hot water .depends if you are piping them or what?. there pastry cream mix is verry good too use the hot mix dont buy the cold process .
I love the stuff able and schafer makes a great mix too German .
TOMMY.


----------



## ihgwiese (Jun 15, 2008)

There are general instructions. I just wanted ideas and specific recipes other than the basic.


----------



## ihgwiese (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info. I got the mix from European Imports. I asked the pastry director for recipes but he did not get back to me. I will try again but you have answered my question pretty thoroughly. Thanks again.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

OK 
when i work on developing recipies start with 5- 10 % almond flour hasselnut flour and remove = parts of gen mix .
for liquid flavoring oils and or extracts it would be up to you on how much kick you want .with this mix i do not brush with a simple syrup you really dont need it .''I think '' personaly i like the filling to be the highlight .who wants a soggy peice of cake in there mouth that tastes like sugar water .
Karl needs a push every once in a while .
T.


----------



## ihgwiese (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks again. I think I'm ready to give it a go. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Irma


----------



## plasmid (Nov 4, 2012)

I decided to try this mix to make macarons and to be honest, I was not happy with the results at all. I followed the instructions and got uninflated sponge that was horribly pitted. No shell on the outside and the taste was powdery. If anyone has had success with this stuff, please let me know.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

You are better off doing everything from scratch.. Macarons do not call for a lot on ingredients.  That is how I learned...  I do not trust mixes..


----------

